
Macron under fire after attempted search of French news outlet Mediapart - littlestymaar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/macron-under-fire-after-attempted-search-of-french-news-outlet-mediapart/2019/02/06/6101c7e6-78c7-4a63-92a0-ac0f17a84593_story.html
======
entity345
Equally Mediapart should explain how it recorded, or at least obtained, phone
conversations of third parties.

Wiretapping without due legal process is also an offence in France, and "but
we are journalists" isn't a valid reason.

~~~
Juliate
It's not necessarily about how they recorded it, but about how they obtained
it.

At this point of the investigation (which is preliminary), "we don't agree to
be searched" is legally a valid reason to oppose. If the investigation becomes
official, it will be led by a judge and then it will be another matter.

The issue is that sources are to be protected, for freedom of press. "We are
journalists" is a very valid reason in that regard.

~~~
entity345
Sources are not to be protected if they are committing criminal offences.

Let's not be fooled here. Mediapart claims they are targeted for political
reason but they are conducting a political campaign themselves. Edwy Plenel
(Mediapart's boss) started his career at the French's Revolutionary Communist
League's weekly newspaper...

But I agree that it was rather foolish to demand to search their office
without a warrant.

~~~
Juliate
If you classify "valid" journalists by their political journey or ideals, you
won't have many people left.

Notwithstanding the likely possibility that even a highly partisan journalist
can be professional and can know when to put their opinions aside.

An illegal source is still a source - and the fact that something has been
illegally captured doesn't change the veracity it exposes - although it taints
the receivability of it as a proof, legally speaking - that's a different
matter.

